# Flicking?.....



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have 5 - 3" RBP's and lately i have noticed one of them "flicking" off of rocks and the intake pipe,my ph is at 7.0 and my amonia is at 0,there is a lot of aggression could this be the cause of it??Any help is really appreciated!!!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone help??


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

flashing can be caused by irritation from water quality, what is your nitrite and nitrate levels?


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

xeloR said:


> flashing can be caused by irritation from water quality, what is your nitrite and nitrate levels?


I will have to buy that kit,but it is only the one fish,and i do do frequent wate changes.Is that kit like a ph and amonia kit??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedSoxfan said:


> flashing can be caused by irritation from water quality, what is your nitrite and nitrate levels?


I will have to buy that kit,but it is only the one fish,and i do do frequent wate changes.Is that kit like a ph and amonia kit??
[/quote]
A basic kit should have ammonia, nitrite and ph. Nitrate is another nice one to have.

I would do a water change now as a precaution if ammonia or nitrites are high


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its probably nothing....I have had fish that would do this and I figured they had a sensation like a parasite was on them and they were trying to scrape it off.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I did a massive water change,turned up the heat to 82 and added some Aqua Soll,there has been no flashing "flashing" since.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear, you should still get an API master kit


----------



## bigbaddog (May 27, 2010)

RedSoxfan said:


> I did a massive water change,turned up the heat to 82 and added some Aqua Soll,there has been no flashing "flashing" since.


Hi RedSoxfan,

I have the same issue here... sorry for my incompetence but can you tell me what Aqua Soll is? Is it available at any LFS?

Thanks


----------

